# 'SHE' needs a name



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm getting sick of saying she. She deserves much better then to be called just she and puppy. I'm having a hard time naming her though.. usually it's so easy for me. I have a collie name Lassie lol.. I also have cats: Lola, Gingle, Lucy, Molly and umm himalayan cat. lol I would appreciate any suggestions! Also.. she looks black indoors but outside in the sun she's a very dark brown. She also has two white spots on her back toes. She's so loving.. I couldn't ask for better. I was thinking of Penny.. I think I like that best but not sure.. I also like Paris, Roxy and Porsha but it seems all common for names esp chi's. Well, here is a pic.. Hope this helps!


----------



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

'She' is gorgeous. I like the name poppy, and it sounds like puppy, which i think you've been calling her. I also like - Fifi, Izzie, Lottie, Maddie (Madison).
For a 'black' name -how about ebony. And 'brown' - Bear, Coco, Sienna, Truffles, Tia-Maria, Toasty (I like that one!!)

Don't rush and make sure _you _like the name. 

m x


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Hershey, Java, Brownie, I agree dont rush, it will click when you hear the right name.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

aww shes such a cutie, i really like penny for her too, its a very sweet name  
mia
x


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

I like the name Penny aswell, vey cute!


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

The first name that came to me is Maria! She looks like a Maria! Or, how about Roxy Maria!!


----------



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

I FINALLY picked out a name.. although I love all the suggestions!  Her name is... *drums rolls* ... DOLLY!! She loves to dress up, shes like a little barbie but a little doll to take everywhere.. plus I have a son so this is a girl heh..Penny came to a close second!


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

I like it!!!! Very cute name for a very cute pup. Congrats!!!!

MD


----------



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

MammaDog said:


> I like it!!!! Very cute name for a very cute pup. Congrats!!!!
> 
> MD


Thank you


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

awww penny its a really sweet name :flower:


----------



## erinchita (Oct 26, 2004)

What about Pepper?


----------

